# Best lens for Oakley prescription sunglasses



## rickadkins (Apr 23, 2014)

I am about to purchase a pair of Oakley prescription sunglasses. Due to the cost of the lenses, I want to find one lens that will work well in most situations. I usually ride mid to late afternoon/early evening. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

if you can get transitions lenses.. I would do that. I have non-Px transitions on my Jawbones and love them... sure I wouldn't mind a little darker but they do fine in the fog and earlier morning low light situations. They are acceptable in sunlight as well.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

+1 on transitions lenses. 

I use Oakley Clear-Black Iridium transitions lenses. They block 10%-66% of light and are neutral.

Here is a list of Oakley Lens Tints. The photochromic and transition lens options are at the bottom of the list.

I discovered today Oakley offers Sport Specific Progressive Lenses. They are my next Oakley purchase. It's no fun not being able to read my cycling computer. The price tag for Oakley Progressive Transitions lenses should prove a real eye opener. Parum-pum.


----------



## rickadkins (Apr 23, 2014)

I priced the progressive lenses at a shop a few days ago, and even with my vision insurance they're about $340.00. :-(


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

rickadkins said:


> I priced the progressive lenses at a shop a few days ago, and even with my vision insurance they're about $340.00. :-(


That's around what I pay for my every day progressive transition lenses, so the price for the Oakley progressive lenses seems in line.

A pair of Oakley transitions and progressives will cover just about any activity and light condition you can throw at them. I love the fact I can wear my Oakley transitions prescription cycling glasses in the early morning when it's overcast and it's not yet fully daylight, and then I can keep wearing them at high noon when the sun is blazing and the clouds have burned away.

There's tremendous value in that, IMO.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I had a pair of Oakley's with Transitions XtrActive treatment. They suffered from a severe glare problem, which only manifested itself at night. I just plain couldn't wear them, the night time glare was so bad. I even had Transitions inspect the glasses and they insisted the glare wasn't caused by the XtrActive treatment. They suggested it was due to the anti-glare coating.

I had the prescription remade with yellow tinted lenses. Much better.

I've also read the Transition feature does not change fast enough for mountain biking where you might be ducking into and out of the woods often. Thus it's too dark, or too light, until they adjust.


----------



## Rob-c (Jul 4, 2014)

I have redish lenses with semi mirror finish, can't recall what they call them, as I can't stand bland grey lenses. They give the world a much more colourful apearence, love them. Had brown with gold mirror in a previous pair but the red are so much better


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Peter P. said:


> I've also read the Transition feature does not change fast enough for mountain biking where you might be ducking into and out of the woods often. Thus it's too dark, or too light, until they adjust.


Transitions lenses do not change instantly from clear to dark, and vice versa. So, if light conditions change quickly, like mountain biking into and out of woods, then a permanently tinted lens that works in both conditions is a better choice.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

I purchased a set of Rx Transition lenses for my Oakley Racing Jacket sunglasses thru SportRx a few years back and have been quite pleased w/ both the lenses and service I received. Here is link to their selection of Oakley sunglasses below. You can also purchase just the lenses...
Polarized Sunglasses, RX Sunglasses | SportRx


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

If you have a medical savings account almost any type of glasses, even plane old sunglasses usually qualify. Any RX glasses should qualify.

I checked with Rudy RX on lenses and they did indicate something about certain coatings not working well with the Photochromic lenses, or some such. Sorry can't remember specifics but the point is you really need to talk with someone and not just order online. You can still order online but you may want to give them a call the reps may have some insight.

Also I've found if you have a lot of correction, like -2.75 or more, it's hard to get any kind of curved lenses. At one point the Okley web site noted the max correction on a number of their frames.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

marc7654 said:


> I've found if you have a lot of correction, like -2.75 or more, it's hard to get any kind of curved lenses.


Oakley offer curved prescription lenses from +4.00 to -6.00.


----------



## ParadigmDawg (Aug 2, 2012)

I also used SportRx. They were quiet a bit less expensive than my local Optometrist so I just purchased two sets of lenses. I got a polarized Grey for normal condition road biking and a Persimmon for cloudy road biking and about all my mountain biking.


----------



## Ledipus (Apr 17, 2007)

I know you said you wanted just one lens, but all I can do is give you my feedback. I have a pair of Oakleys that use interchangeable lenses for my Rx glasses. I have a set of their standard Polarized dark lenses, I have a pair of persimmon (orange) and I have clear. All prescription. It has been so helpful having all three for road and MTB riding.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Transition s are not polarized. If glare is a problem, this won't help.


I have progressive transitions for my regular glasses. They don't get as dark as normal sunglasses, and they get dark on cloudy days (they change from UV) so sometimes they are too dark. They also take a while to lighten when you come in.

On the other hand, you don't need to carry sunglasses with you.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

jbinbi said:


> Transition s are not polarized. If glare is a problem, this won't help.


Oakley Transitions (and non-Oakley transitions) lenses can be combined with polarization.

Transitions Adaptive Lenses | Photochromic Technology | Transitions


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. This must be new. I have had transitions for years now and was told by both Costco and lenscrafters I couldn't get polarization. 

In fact I just got a new pair a few months ago and they told me this. Happy to hear it is possible, pissed they lied to me.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I use the polarized 00 - Red iridium. A nice all round lense and works well in low light.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

Try Sports Optical in Denver CO,they make prescription transition lenses and regular tinted lenses for all major brand sport glasses
Have 3 sets of interchangeable lenses from them for my Rudy Rydons, clear, bronze and dark brown great acuity and zero distortion and they're nice people to do business with.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Rick, I have used https://www.sportrx.com/ for two sets of sunglasses. These guys know more than most what works good on the bike in regards to every aspect. They will even tell you that Oakley makes a superior lens to what they can provide in their shop.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

...delete


----------



## lynch.cr (Aug 17, 2014)

Another SportRX user here. I have the Racing Jackets with transitions and I love them. I got the clear to emerald iridium color. The best bike upgrade I've made this year.


----------



## rickadkins (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I love the pic! Are those are red lens glasses? If so, I like them!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Yup. They are polarized too. I would skip that option next time. It's not need for cycling and causes strange optical issues.



rickadkins said:


> Thanks for the advice. I love the pic! Are those are red lens glasses? If so, I like them!


----------



## rickadkins (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know. I think they'd work well for me, too.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I went with the Jawbones for the eye coverage. I also like the fact that the lens is easy changed out. I have two frames, a black and a white. You have a choice of having a vented lens or not. I would go vented next time. They slide down a little from sweat. I think the vented lens was introduced to combat this.


----------



## jbinbi (Jan 7, 2013)

High Gear said:


> Yup. They are polarized too. I would skip that option next time. It's not need for cycling and causes strange optical issues.


Interesting that you say that. Would you offer some more as to why you don't like the polarization. 

Except for polarization messing up seeing gps or phone screen a bit, i find the polarization critical to reduce glare. When the sun is reflecting off the road i find the polarization really necessary. When I got my transistions I was told they could not be polarized, when in fact they could have been. During day rides I always wear my sunglasses which have polarization, but they can't be used for after work rides as it is just to dark at the end of the ride. Polarized transistions would be perfrect for this. I plan to go to costco and ask why I was told this was not available.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Things like manhole covers and sometimes the road have a glistening look to them. This is something that has never happened with my other non polarized riding glasses. Maybe if I was fishing on the water with the sun glare they would be fine. On the road there is not too many shiny objects to deal with.



jbinbi said:


> Interesting that you say that. Would you offer some more as to why you don't like the polarization.
> 
> Except for polarization messing up seeing gps or phone screen a bit, i find the polarization critical to reduce glare. When the sun is reflecting off the road i find the polarization really necessary. When I got my transistions I was told they could not be polarized, when in fact they could have been. During day rides I always wear my sunglasses which have polarization, but they can't be used for after work rides as it is just to dark at the end of the ride. Polarized transistions would be perfrect for this. I plan to go to costco and ask why I was told this was not available.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Transitions lenses will not work behind some windshields. The lack of UV leaves them clear even on sunny days.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Get the lenses you think will be best for the conditions you ride in. Carry a set of glasses if your ride will go to dusk or dark. 

I have transition lenses from Rudy Project. They no longer transition and are about 10-12 years old. I stopped using them years ago since I preferred full polarized sunglasses instead (also Rudy Project). I think the transition may have been fading after about 5 years, just a guess, and hence one reason I switched to the darker and polarized lens. I tested the transition lenses a few months ago (put them in the sun) and they didn't change. 

The Rudy Project are also RX insert lens so I can take off the sunglass part and just use the insert for low light. I would prefer a prescription in the lens next time though.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Maximus_XXIV said:


> Transitions lenses will not work behind some windshields. The lack of UV leaves them clear even on sunny days.


Transitions DriveWear lenses do.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

BIG Little SALE!
Prescription Sunglasses, Prescription Eyewear Online | SportRx


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't expect very fast service from SportRX. I made an order on the 1st of September and and it's still "In Production". The online chat said the order would ship by the end of the week. 3 weeks + shipping time is way too long to wait for this kind of thing. I'm not likely to order on line again.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Marc, did you order Oakley made lenses? Is so, SportRX is at their mercy.


marc7654 said:


> Don't expect very fast service from SportRX. I made an order on the 1st of September and and it's still "In Production". The online chat said the order would ship by the end of the week. 3 weeks + shipping time is way too long to wait for this kind of thing. I'm not likely to order on line again.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

If you're looking at the Transitions, keep in mind that, despite what the marketing stuff says, they don't darken up as much as a standard lens. I have one pair that goes from clear to light tint (good for dark/early mornings/late evening) and the other that goes from light to medium tint (good for late morning/late afternoon/early evening). The darker tinted one is one of the darkest they make and I would say it's just adequate/passable for full sun, but just barely. For intense, full or mid-day sun, I would recommend a darker standard lens. Both my pair are prescription.

Unfortunately, at only three months old, both have scratches. Not really what I expected based on the descriptions on their website. 

I got mine through Salt City Optics. Prices are better than SportRX. Went with Flak Jacket XLJ's for the additional coverage.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

Got Rudy's. They completed the order last night so maybe I'll get them Tuesday.


----------

